
Emacs Outshine - pmoriarty
https://github.com/tj64/outshine
======
hardwaresofton
Pictures please.

I know everyone else that visits the site will have a larger attention span
than I have, but it's possible that some will have even less than I have.

------
lifeisstillgood
I am less convinced another org mode for emacs is what I am looking for (even
if it works as a minor mode - which is a good idea)

I personally think the next step is a common DSL for organising notes and
interacting with many different external services and dbases.

~~~
pmoriarty
A DSL such as you describe is orthogonal to something like outshine. There is
no reason why you couldn't use both.

One of the main reasons I'm interested in outshine is for seamless use of org-
mode in my emacs init files. While I suppose I could stick my emacs init files
in a database and query it using some DSL, I personally prefer to have it in
plain text and readable with standard text-processing tools.

~~~
RBerenguel
One of the "common" (heh) solutions is to use org-babel to have a "literate
programming" version of your .emacs that you then weave/tangle into the real
.emacs

Personally, I've tried this approach with some smallish programming projects
and literate programming has to be a good fit for your way of coding. Since
I'm quite a big tester-rewriter, LP is a heavy chore. Of course, I'd probably
get better doing it more often.

~~~
hsitz
They seem to imply that no weave/tangle would be necessary with Outshine. At
least I assume that's how it would work with the outline headings
'outcommented in the comment syntax of the major-mode language'.

~~~
RBerenguel
Yup, looks like it, and probably does (since outline mode does, more or less,
kind of and sometimes.)

------
kaonashi
This seems like one of those things where it would be really awesome to see
some example use cases and/or a video.

~~~
pmoriarty
There's a video of outshine being used here,[1] along with some other tools.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqE6YxlY0rw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqE6YxlY0rw)

------
swah
Is this like
[http://www.emacswiki.org/LinkdMode](http://www.emacswiki.org/LinkdMode) ?

------
tonetheman
I always end up on fargo.io or littleoutliner.com for this. Or concord is the
underlying engine which you can embed in any HTML.

~~~
philjackson
Have you tried Yipgo?

